# DIY De-rimmed tank



## jmo526 (Aug 18, 2010)

I always wanted an iwagumi scape but in order to achieve the iwagumi atmospheric effect, rimless tanks are usually a must. I can't afford an ADA tank so I decided on de-rimming my 2.5 gallon. I followed this guide if anyone was interested. http://www.natureaquariumclubofutah.com/How_to_Remove_the_Rim_off_a_Standard_Rimmed_Tank.pdf

I decided to leave the bottom trim on because I have heard that ALL-Glass Aquariums (who I was told became Aqueon) had their bottom trimm used structurally.

Here are results.








Removal of Trim









Trimming bulk silicone from the inside to make nicer, cleaner lines









Tank ready to be wipe down with rubbing alcohol to remove excess silicone and film









Ta-Da!!









Is now sitting in my garage to test its strength for a few days


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicely done  ADA isnt the only one that does rimless, i got some hagen rimless ones.

good job though, that's certainly a cheaper way of doing it


----------

